# NEW SUPER AMAZING 3X3 METHOD: TICT



## Faz (Nov 18, 2009)

Ok so i was experimenting with some stuff and i came up with this super awsome amazing method which i like to call: TICT

it stands for 

T: Twins. You will see more about this if you read on
IC: Intuitive corners
T: T perm!!!!!!

*STEP 1:*
ok so the first step is to get a 1x1x3 block. You can do this by firstly getting a 1x1x1, then extending it to a 1x1x2, then to a 1x1x3. You should be able to do it intuitively, but here are some algorithms to help you

U 
R
U'
R'
U2 
R2
F2
F
F'

solve it correctly with teh centers and everything.

Place it in the DL area

*STEP 2:*

Solve another 1x1x3 on the bottom layer. this is called a twin 1x1x3. you can do this intuitively, but some algorithms to help you are M M' and M2

ALERT!!!!!!

IF THE EDGE THAT BELONGS IN DR IS STUCK IN THE M LAYER DO NOT PANIC!!!!!

simply rotate using u and u2 moves, then take it out, and undo the u/u'/u2 moves.

*STEP 3: *


Solve the top corners intuitively this shoudl be rly easy. If you use COLL then you can do it in 1 algorithem.

a helpful alg is the j perm: R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L

This is really really really intuitive even zb ftw could do it, well maybe not but yeha

*STEP 4:*

Solve the rest of the edges using the T permutation with setup moves. the buffer piece should be UR. I think this is a really easy step cos all you need is t perms and it should be really fast. i dont know if anyone has thought of this before but it could be nice for bld :confused:

*STEP 5:*

PARITY AND OTHER PROBLEMS MISCELLANEI

WARNING!!! IF YOU GET ANY PROBELMS I WILL OUTLINE THEM HERE

If you get the buffer solved when you are t perming. (my super amazing last step ) DO NOT GIVE UP. I REPEAT, DO NOT GIVE UP.

Just switch it out with an unsolved edge.

If you get flipped edges just turn M U M U M U2 M' U M' U M' U2 to frip dem

Also if you can't solve it, be more intuitive and if you practice hard you will get it

THIS METHOD HAS AMAZING POTENTIAL. The t perms are very fast and yeah its just a really fast method. Cos rowe can do them in like 70 millisecnonds which is awesome.

my time on it was 1:02.44 but i got a corners of last layer skip which was pretty lucky

This compares with my 10.5 second average on 3x3 which shows that it is only about 6 times slower. i think i can do faster on it and i hope that this will be the fridrich method of the future!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

HOORAAAAAAAAYYYYY

OMGOMGOMG just got 1:00.53 ALMOST SUB 1!!!!!!!!

This will be amazing.........



this method is faster than my pll time attack -blah

David Woner: "TICT RAPED MY BRAIN SO HARD I FORGOT HOW TO BREATHE AND THEN DIED!! 10/10!!!!"

Forte Shinko: "TICT MADE EDWARD'S METHOD LOOK GOOD"


----------



## qqwref (Nov 18, 2009)

T-perms are really fast, and this method has a lot of them, so it must be really fast. I'm gonna switch to it, I think.


----------



## pappas (Nov 18, 2009)

Dont know how fast it will be, but it's probably better than Edward's one he just made up. I think I will stick to Fridrich though.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Nov 18, 2009)

i gonna use this for official comps instead of sandwich :3 my T perm is noob though, but I can practice and I will pwn.

i luv dis merthode


----------



## blah (Nov 18, 2009)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> Dont know how fast it will be, but it's probably better than Edward's one he just made up. I think I will stick to Fridrich though.


He's the Australian champion. Who do you think you're kidding?


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Nov 18, 2009)

Cool


----------



## pappas (Nov 18, 2009)

blah said:


> PAPPAS!!15 said:
> 
> 
> > Dont know how fast it will be, but it's probably better than Edward's one he just made up. I think I will stick to Fridrich though.
> ...



I kinda know that.


----------



## richardzhang (Nov 18, 2009)

Woah the next world record will be with this meathod.


----------



## Forte (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow sweet I wish I had thought of this myself honestly it is that good you are like Jessica Fridrich owait were you a girl before?


----------



## Faz (Nov 18, 2009)

Forte said:


> Wow sweet I wish I had thought of this myself honestly it is that good you are like Jessica Fridrich owait were you a girl before?



Yai was my name was fazalina


----------



## qqwref (Nov 18, 2009)

I got a 58.66 on this method ALREADY! And it's only my first day.

This is definitely a world-class method, I can feel it... Fridrich, your days as best 3x3 method are numbered!


----------



## blah (Nov 18, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Forte said:
> 
> 
> > Wow sweet I wish I had thought of this myself honestly it is that good you are like Jessica Fridrich owait were you a girl before?
> ...


That's like Thumbelina, but Faz!


----------



## pappas (Nov 18, 2009)

Actually, I would have called it something better, like Jessica Fridrich's method=Fridrich. (dont want to start a debate about if it's her method. Just an example). What I'm trying to say is something that sorta represents you.


----------



## Faz (Nov 18, 2009)

18:00] <Faz> OMGOMGOMG 
[18:00] <Faz> 55.83


----------



## Edward (Nov 18, 2009)

Wtf????? 


I have been demeaned.


----------



## Faz (Nov 18, 2009)

wat r u talking about. im just sharing a new super amazing method


----------



## Lofty (Nov 18, 2009)

Haha, I was just about to make a random method but now I think its like Salvia. 
FeCCEs- F2L, Corners, Cross, Edges.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Nov 18, 2009)

ohnoes, I can't do corners intuitively, faz, can you show me how? I only know how to pluck the cubies out me is going to crieessss :'(((((


----------



## blah (Nov 18, 2009)

Lofty said:


> Haha, I was just about to make a random method but now I think its like Salvia.
> FeCEs- F2L, Corners, Cross, Edges.


Most of the world spells it as "faeces"


----------



## Lofty (Nov 18, 2009)

blah said:


> Lofty said:
> 
> 
> > Haha, I was just about to make a random method but now I think its like Salvia.
> ...



Yea, but this was the closest I could get to feces/faeces without thinking too hard/This is just what popped up when I put random steps together. 
Oh I will just change cross to cross Edges and switch the order.


----------



## Faz (Nov 18, 2009)

Lofty said:


> Haha, I was just about to make a random method but now I think its like Salvia.
> FeCCEs- F2L, Corners, Cross, Edges.



no ur just using other methods my method is completely new and exciting and will revolutionise speedcubing for evar


----------



## Lofty (Nov 18, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Lofty said:
> 
> 
> > Haha, I was just about to make a random method but now I think its like Salvia.
> ...



sry, I dunt haz ur smartz nor skillz faz :-(


----------



## Faz (Nov 18, 2009)

Try it OH


----------



## Lofty (Nov 18, 2009)

Hahaha!
I will def try thiz OH. I will tell you l8r if thiz iz my new method.


----------



## Faz (Nov 18, 2009)

rachmaninovian said:


> ohnoes, I can't do corners intuitively, faz, can you show me how? I only know how to pluck the cubies out me is going to crieessss :'(((((



noimnot helping u its rly intiutiv. u can have a 10 minute teaching session for 100 dollars though.


----------



## Edward (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm still confused. Wtf just happened here?


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Nov 18, 2009)

The TICT's method


----------



## Lofty (Nov 18, 2009)

I cannot do this method. I mess up my T perm everytime... T perm is just too hard... 

What happened here is like ten million people have come up with "new" methods in the past two or three days...


----------



## Edward (Nov 18, 2009)

Lofty said:


> I cannot do this method. I mess up my T perm everytime... T perm is just too hard...
> 
> What happened here is like ten million people have come up with "new" methods in the past two or three days...


Well sorry for sharing our ideas. We didnt realize it was a crime to present something that maybe someone never would've thought to do.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Nov 18, 2009)

Edward said:


> I'm still confused. Wtf just happened here?



Im confused as to why you do 12 posts per day???


----------



## blah (Nov 18, 2009)

Edward said:


> Well sorry for sharing our ideas. *We didnt realize it was a crime* to present something that maybe someone never would've thought to do.


It's not. Wearing your underwear outside your pants isn't a crime either.


----------



## Lofty (Nov 18, 2009)

alright guys, lets not start personally attacking anyone. 
The moral of the story is think before you post. People have been solving cubes for a long time, they have thought of a lot of things and tried a lot of things. A lot of us have tried a lot of random things. If you are going to come up with some new method its probably good to play with it for a day or two, check the move count, lookahead, fingertricks, etc and if you still think its a good method it may be a good idea to make a thread about it. Or if you don't want to do all that maybe it would be better in the beginner section or I guess its just the question section now.


----------



## Faz (Nov 18, 2009)

You serious'd the thread...


----------



## Edward (Nov 18, 2009)

Lofty said:


> alright guys, lets not start personally attacking anyone.
> The moral of the story is think before you post. People have been solving cubes for a long time, they have thought of a lot of things and tried a lot of things. A lot of us have tried a lot of random things. If you are going to come up with some new method its probably good to play with it for a day or two, check the move count, lookahead, fingertricks, etc and if you still think its a good method it may be a good idea to make a thread about it. Or if you don't want to do all that maybe it would be better in the beginner section or I guess its just the question section now.



Ive been testing the method Ive posted for days. Its a high move count, but t-perms are fast. Look a head will be average. Fingertricks are good (T-perms, OLL's, Few PLL's). I still think Its a good method.

It would possibly work as a beginner method. Not that many Algs to learn, and it can help into transition between other methods. (Especially BLD)


----------



## Lofty (Nov 18, 2009)

Sorry Faz... 
You can now recommence the funny.


----------



## blah (Nov 18, 2009)

Edward said:


> and it can help into transition between other methods. (Especially BLD)


I think I'm in a good position to say NO.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 18, 2009)

I think this method has great potential! No
This thread is very serious, what're you talking about? Hell no, poor Edward
I like a mixture of roux and fridrich better Lol, I bet all rouxers hate me right now.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 18, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> This is really really really intuitive even zb ftw could do it, well maybe not but yeha



No, I would nevar think of such an awesome method! This is, like, like, awesome. Rename it the "pro" method.


----------



## lorki3 (Nov 18, 2009)

*name*

call it the faz method


----------



## RainbowBoy (Nov 18, 2009)

Or you can call it 'Zems'
From your last name Zemdegs


----------



## Faz (Nov 18, 2009)

You both fail


----------



## Cuber3 (Nov 18, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> You both fail



Yeah, well I completely fail at the intuitive corners...

And, call me stupid, but is the second 1x1x3 block supposed to be on the DR?


----------



## rachmaninovian (Nov 18, 2009)

OH MAI GAWD TANKS FAZ FUR TEH ENKAROAGEMEND ME IS ABBLLE TEW SULVE THE CORNERS INTUITIVLEE NAO

butt stoopeed mee forgot so aftar 2 mins.

how can I have a lesson wif u faz. I pay u by paaypall?


----------



## Zubon (Nov 18, 2009)

I think this method has a lot of potential. But I don't think it is as good as Edward's.

Can someone put Edward's "yet another 3x3 method" in the wiki?


----------



## rachmaninovian (Nov 18, 2009)

Zubon said:


> I think this method has a lot of potential. But I don't think it is as good as Edward's.
> 
> Can someone put Edward's "yet another 3x3 method" in the wiki?



NO U


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 18, 2009)

You know, even though faz's method is meant to be a joke, it's actually quicker than Edward's?
Edit: And more fun to learn, trying to ignore random insults.


----------



## cubedude7 (Nov 18, 2009)

step 4 is just like 3x3 BLD Pochmann edges.


----------



## Escher (Nov 18, 2009)

oh em gee I cant beleve I nevr thort of this beforrre!

u r the gratest speedcuber ever faz, better than dan cohan and erik adksefnkbk


----------



## peedu (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm switching!!!

Well I like to play with different methods. I'm doing Roux and Petrus sometimes just for fun.

Usually when I see a thread about a new method, I read a bit before I try. This time I opened this thread, grabed a cube, did a quick random scramble and started following the instructions. 1x1x3 block, another block, corners.

Then I started really reading. Now I have decided that I will switch. It's much better than the method I invented myself.

Peedu


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 18, 2009)

ಠ_ಠ


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 18, 2009)

dis is so pro fer realllz

no srs, dis is awesome


----------



## deepSubDiver (Nov 18, 2009)

I just had a sub1 !


----------



## ero'2x (Nov 18, 2009)

can anyone make a video on this method?


----------



## ManasijV (Nov 18, 2009)

Or you can just use XG.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Nov 18, 2009)

AYYO TICT IM HAPPY FOR YOU AND IMMA LET YOU FINISH BUT XG WAS ONE OF THE BEST METHODS OF ALL TIME


----------



## Johannes91 (Nov 18, 2009)

ero'2x said:


> can anyone make a video on this method?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0


----------



## Novriil (Nov 18, 2009)

Johannes91 said:


> ero'2x said:
> 
> 
> > can anyone make a video on this method?
> ...



Nice vid! 

anyway this method is a lot like Old Pochmann.. just placing corners before.


----------



## Zava (Nov 18, 2009)

wut 54.83 on the first try!!!
i paused a lot on the coll I think I can get better
also messed up some edges


----------



## Novriil (Nov 18, 2009)

tried an average... I'm too used to Old pochmann with red front and white top  Color neutrality is hard to do right now.

number of times: 12/12
best time: 57.29
worst time: 2:02.40

current avg5: 1:07.28 (σ = 5.72)
best avg5: 1:07.28 (σ = 5.72)

current avg12: 1:11.52 (σ = 9.55)
best avg12: 1:11.52 (σ = 9.55)

session avg: 1:11.52 (σ = 9.55)
session mean: 1:14.58


Worst time was EPIC fail.. messed up on 1:10


----------



## Novriil (Nov 18, 2009)

OMG! This deserves a new post.

F2 R2 D' L2 U' B' U' D' R2 B' F' U2 F D2 R2 D F' B2 D L' U2 D2 R2 L D2 
from qqtimer just now.. SO NICE!
45.48

improving


----------



## Zava (Nov 18, 2009)

54.83, 43.32, 46.25, 36.97, 42.75
current avg5: 44.11 (σ = 1.53)
the 36 was epic


----------



## Escher (Nov 18, 2009)

OMG
I just realsed I can use sum of my 2x2x2 cll algrithms !!
this step will be soooo much faster now!

an did u now you can use Jb and Ja perms to help u with edges???


----------



## Zava (Nov 18, 2009)

are edge 3 cycles allowed in the t perm phase or not???#


----------



## Escher (Nov 18, 2009)

First try:

47.35, 40.65, 39.92, (47.71), (33.35) = 42.64

Because of my advancments I want to announce a new method!!

I Call it TICTAC

Twins
Intuitive Corners
T-perm
and
Advanced Crap

The advancments are: Ja and Jb Perm for corners (this meks it much faster for certan cases), and shorter algorythms for corners (u can use lots of cll not coll coll is too many moves).


ONE MORE THING!!!

TICTACTOE

Twins, Intuitive Corners, T perm, Advanced Crap, more T perm, Orient Edges

with this method u just have to position the edges not neessessessrrarily in the correct oriantation and then at the end oriunt them all with algs like from mackeys 3op !


----------



## Edward (Nov 18, 2009)

Zava said:


> are edge 3 cycles allowed in the t perm phase or not???#


You should try to preserve the permutation of the corners.


----------



## Novriil (Nov 18, 2009)

Edward said:


> Zava said:
> 
> 
> > are edge 3 cycles allowed in the t perm phase or not???#
> ...



THREE EDGE CYCLE DOESN'T PESERVE CORNERS???? NOOOO 've been solving my cube wrong all the time :S

I don't use cycles.. T-s are faster and mostly cycles mess up my solved edges accidentally


----------



## RicardoFreire (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm waiting for a 20s avg


----------



## Edward (Nov 18, 2009)

Novriil said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Zava said:
> ...



WHAT I MEANT WAS

No matter what you do, preserve the corners.


----------



## Zava (Nov 18, 2009)

but is it legal in this method???!


----------



## Novriil (Nov 18, 2009)

Edward said:


> Novriil said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...


avg of 50:


Spoiler



1:32.96, 1:13.98, 1:01.09, 1:12.69, 1:01.95, 1:20.98, 1:09.75, 1:15.16, 1:04.91, 57.29, 2:02.40, 1:01.77, 45.48, 55.21, 59.79, 50.07, 56.69, 42.12, 58.76, 1:02.81, 1:08.99, 1:09.08, 53.24, 37.47, 52.07, 57.24, 56.98, 59.51, 40.54, 59.47, 59.14, 1:03.31, 40.26, 57.51, 35.39, 50.96, 1:04.97, 55.14, 1:02.49, 1:16.85, 43.27, 49.50, 35.29, 1:09.75, 52.31, 49.26, 59.21, 47.08, 54.16, 49.88

number of times: 50/50
best time: 35.29
worst time: 2:02.40

current avg5: 51.10 (σ = 2.18)
best avg5: 48.36 (σ = 3.78)

current avg12: 53.69 (σ = 7.56)
best avg12: 52.02 (σ = 8.52)

session avg: 58.30 (σ = 11.51)
session mean: 59.12


what??

Explain more please.. All I understand right now is that you should preserve corners.. and that's obvious.. otherwise why do you solve the last layer corners...

wait...

what if.. I don't solve them ?? Then I have more space.. wait .. I try.


----------



## Edward (Nov 18, 2009)

Novriil said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Novriil said:
> ...


Keeping the corners solved reduces the ammount of possible OLL's and PLLs by ALOT.


----------



## Novriil (Nov 18, 2009)

Edward said:


> Novriil said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...


The same thing is said in the beginning.. Obvious that you should do it..

the "WHAT" was because you said it randomly :S he was talking about 3 edge cycle so it's preserving the corners anyway.. 


and my "variation" I thought about isn't working so well as I hoped.

But when only doing corner OLL in the beginning is better I think.. and you don't have to mind the upper layer corners. just do a 3 corner cycle.


----------



## lorki3 (Nov 18, 2009)

Escher said:


> oh em gee I cant beleve I nevr thort of this beforrre!
> 
> u r the gratest speedcuber ever faz, better than dan cohan and erik adksefnkbk



erik akkersdijk dont make him look stupid and rama is one of the coolest in my opinion


----------



## Edward (Nov 18, 2009)

lorki3 said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > oh em gee I cant beleve I nevr thort of this beforrre!
> ...



Lorki doesnt understan lolpostss 

erik adkerdjki isd no ware nere th coolnes of faz


----------



## anythingtwisty (Nov 18, 2009)

omfg u just discoverered the method of yu nakajimi, that crazy fast asian guy
i swar he uses this watch his videos!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 18, 2009)

Yay for Matt's Block.


----------



## tkcube1 (Nov 18, 2009)

So wait when you finish it, are you just using the same steps as old pochman edges?

Plus i figured out if you can solve one side instead of the 1x1x3 blocks you can basically skip 2 edges in the last step and it wont take as long.

It will never be sub 20 i think though.


----------



## CL_Pepsi (Nov 19, 2009)

OMG I GOT A 8.78. ON THIS METHOD HERES THE SCRAMBLE
scramble: F' U F U2 R' U F' U2 F R U2 R' F U F U' R U R' F' U' F R U R' F' U2 F R U' R' F' U F U R U R U2' F2 B' U2 F U F2 L2' F' D.
I was so lucky after I got the twin 1x1x3 block intuitively by using the alg R U2 R I had as cube skip.
EDIT: This will never happen again because the scramble was some random moves and this won't happen to you.


----------



## TheMachanga (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 19, 2009)

BEAUTIFUL!

I love this method. I'mma switch from Roux to TICT! I'm already sub-40 after 3 minutes. DEFINITE POTENTIAL


----------



## tkcube1 (Nov 19, 2009)

Ok I think I'm doing it wrong. Do you just do the edges at the end like old pochman?


----------



## Edward (Nov 19, 2009)

tkcube1 said:


> Ok I think I'm doing it wrong. Do you just do the edges at the end like old pochman?



Yes. Its exactly that way.


----------



## CL_Pepsi (Nov 19, 2009)

Inf3rn0 said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still confused. Wtf just happened here?
> ...



+1


----------



## V-te (Nov 19, 2009)

Johannes91 said:


> ero'2x said:
> 
> 
> > can anyone make a video on this method?
> ...



=(

EDIT: is this a joke, or is everyone serious? I'm confused...


----------



## tkcube1 (Nov 19, 2009)

If you do the end as the same as old pochman, then you should just solve one side and then do the switching pieces. I personally cant see how you can get sub 20 so some people should post vids of their solves.


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 19, 2009)

Why?
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14877
XG exists for a reason...


----------



## Edmund (Nov 19, 2009)

THIS IS LEGIT! FAZ MEANS BIZ-NESS!


----------



## Rook (Nov 19, 2009)

2:42 ftw? >_< I only recently learned Pochmann, so the T Perm part took me a while...


----------



## rob558 (Nov 19, 2009)

i tried this method and i like it except for the last step in which i do a little differently 
after i have the 2 1x1x3 blocks on the bottom and the corners on the top i insert the top edges using M2 and D2 moves in a way that i do not mess up the 2 blocks 
i than move on to the middle layer. in order to do this faster i use the 3 cycle edge pll alg (i forget what its called) to move pieces correctly into the middle layer. i than solve the last middle layers using pochmann 
for the last layer (if this is all done right) you will have atleast 2 edges turned correctly if not i use the h oll alg and than use 1 last edge switch if needed 
not really sure if this will be faster or not but you can easily get lucky and skip a step or 2


----------



## vgbjason (Nov 19, 2009)

Johannes91 said:


> ero'2x said:
> 
> 
> > can anyone make a video on this method?
> ...



AUGH!!! been a while since that happened to me :fp

We known each other for so long. . .


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 19, 2009)

You know the rules?
And so do I?


----------



## Edward (Nov 19, 2009)

A full commitment's what I'm, thinkin of?


----------



## Gurplex2 (Nov 19, 2009)

your monumental discovery has changed the face of cubing forever.

P.S. i cant sub 1 lmao


----------



## dudemanpp (Nov 19, 2009)

*How doeis I appply to mingamax? Halp Flax-rulz! *

I ownzd teh 3x3x3 Rubik's Cube Store Bought in 46 seckends with tshi methd.


----------



## Faz (Nov 19, 2009)

33.59 TICT solve


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 19, 2009)

Oh haha my pb is sub-15!!! lozers! You can get fastre if you practice more but no wai you can b33t me!
Here is mah video:





It may look liek I'm solving wit the Fridricks and get a LL skip but I swear its' the TICT!


----------



## Cuber3 (Nov 19, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> Oh haha my pb is sub-15!!! lozers! You can get fastre
> It may look liek I'm solving wit the Fridricks and get a LL skip but I swear its' the TICT!



Nice try, but it says "Cross", " F2L", "OLL and PLL skip" in the annotations...


----------



## Edward (Nov 19, 2009)

Cuber3 said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > Oh haha my pb is sub-15!!! lozers! You can get fastre
> ...



YA WELL MINES IS LEGIT





ITS NOT FRIDRICH, ITS A COMBO OF MY METHOD AND FAZ'S TO MAKE SOME AWESOME SUPA METHOD . INSTANT SUBE 25'S


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 19, 2009)

Cuber3 said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > Oh haha my pb is sub-15!!! lozers! You can get fastre
> ...



It's allusion obviously. I see no 'cross' business.

Sheesh, cat exams anyone?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm a little confused as to how it works. Could someone post an example solve?


----------



## Edmund (Nov 19, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> I'm a little confused as to how it works. Could someone post an example solve?



It may seem kind of picky but because this method is so advanced I think Faz wants you figuring it out on your own.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 19, 2009)

Edmund said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a little confused as to how it works. Could someone post an example solve?
> ...



Ok... So it's 1x1x3, 1x1x3, U corners and then...?


----------



## V-te (Nov 19, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...



I don't know why but I detect a lot of sarcasm in this thread.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 19, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...



He has it all written out on page uno.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 19, 2009)

Edmund said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Edmund said:
> ...



Oh yea...


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 20, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


>



I can't do a T Perm fast...


----------



## V-te (Nov 20, 2009)

V-te said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Edmund said:
> ...



Anyone else??? Maybe I'm just paranoid....


----------



## Forte (Nov 20, 2009)

V-te said:


> V-te said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...



No just you.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 20, 2009)

Forte said:


> V-te said:
> 
> 
> > V-te said:
> ...



Absofruitly just you.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 20, 2009)

Edmund said:


> Forte said:
> 
> 
> > V-te said:
> ...



Paranoia is one of the signs of schizophrenia.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm here to proclaim this thread as a lol thread


----------



## V-te (Nov 20, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > Forte said:
> ...



So does that explain me talking to myself?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 20, 2009)

V-te said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Edmund said:
> ...



That's up to you to decide.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 20, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> I'm here to proclaim this thread as a lol thread



Soy Zod, el master de la destruccion. Mi mision es gobernar tu debil pais y esclavizar a sus piltrafillas por toda la eternidad. MMMWwwwhhhaaaa Hhhaa hhaaa haaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!! Translation: Hello I'm pleased to meet you.


----------



## Cuber3 (Nov 27, 2009)

Okay, I was just thinking... let's say an alg that permutes or orients one piece has the effect of 1. Therefore an OLL has the effect of anywhere between 2 - 8 (usually 3 - 4). A PLL has the effect of 2 - 6. Each T-Perm in the last step of this method has only the effect of 2. Also, when "breaking into a new cycle", it makes the effect -2. If no-one gets this, tell me and I'll explain further.

Other than that, great idea!


----------



## DemotioN (Nov 28, 2009)

How to get the blocks


----------



## rowehessler (Nov 28, 2009)

i should have won


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Nov 28, 2009)

I honestly doubt I see this being very fast at all, given the fact intuitive corners alone will take as much time as beginners, and doing excessive T perm will be a minimum of 10 seconds alone after 4-5 of them. That being said, 10 seconds + howerver long the IC step is, says this cannot beat the current world record. I'm sure you could get 5 tperms in less than say 7 seconds if you were to only do T perms, but don't forget the setup moves.

I watched Erik Akkersdijk video with beginners pulling off a 19.xx solve with 4 look LL.

I don't mean to knock you at all, please understand that. Honestly great write up too. This might be something to teach to a new cuber who's ready to go past beginners but not quite ready for Fridrich yet.

This is also a great somewhat intro course to BLD solving (which I cannot yet do but I've done one solve with a piece of paper and a pen with the cube under a table )

Again, I'm not trying to knock you at all. Great job!


EDIT: Didn't quite realize there were 12 pages of this before I replied. Sadly, most of what I said has been said already. Oh well.


----------



## Muesli (Nov 28, 2009)

fatboyxpc said:


> I honestly doubt I see this being very fast at all, given the fact intuitive corners alone will take as much time as beginners, and doing excessive T perm will be a minimum of 10 seconds alone after 4-5 of them. That being said, 10 seconds + howerver long the IC step is, says this cannot beat the current world record. I'm sure you could get 5 tperms in less than say 7 seconds if you were to only do T perms, but don't forget the setup moves.
> 
> I watched Erik Akkersdijk video with beginners pulling off a 19.xx solve with 4 look LL.
> 
> ...


Are you kidding? This method is the bomb! I got a 4 second solve with it. I normally average about 25 seconds.


----------



## Toad (Nov 28, 2009)

I just got a T perms skip!!

All I have to do was TIC and got a new PB of 7:20.26356!!!

This method is actually amaziing!!


----------



## ArcticxWolf (Nov 29, 2009)

I don't get it...


----------



## Edmund (Nov 30, 2009)

ArcticxWolf said:


> I don't get it...



n00b. wuts not 2 get?


----------



## Muesli (Nov 30, 2009)

Edmund said:


> ArcticxWolf said:
> 
> 
> > I don't get it...
> ...


Egsactlee! dis method is jus sooooo simpel it iz impossibul to not undursand it.


----------



## Dene (Nov 30, 2009)

This method is just terrible.


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Nov 30, 2009)

A+++++++++++WOULD SOLVE AGAIN


----------



## JLarsen (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm switching. Everyone with criticism, you purely cannot understand the benefits of this method as you have little experience. I see all the veterans of the forum backing it up, don't you?


----------



## Daniel Wu (Nov 30, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > ArcticxWolf said:
> ...



... ... ... lol.


----------



## Escher (Nov 30, 2009)

Let it be known that sub 30 is possible with TICT


----------



## Caedus (Nov 30, 2009)

There seriously needs to be a sarcasm emoticon/tag.


----------



## Edward (Nov 30, 2009)

Wasnt this entire thread a joke to begin with? People are taking it wayy to seriously.


----------



## Faz (Nov 30, 2009)

Dene said:


> This method is just terrible.


NOWAI!!!!!! Rowan can sub 30!!!!!1111111 


Escher said:


> Let it be known that sub 30 is possible with TICT



SEEE


----------



## Dene (Nov 30, 2009)

No you see, it's just that I don't see the point in the first 3 steps of TICT; the T perm is so fast, why not just solve the whole thing with T perms?


----------



## Faz (Nov 30, 2009)

The point is that it's filler.


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 1, 2009)

2:49. Not a great start...but it's quicker than the first time I solved using LBL...therefore it's better than LBL...therefore it's better than Fridrich! I can see the first sub-0 solve being done with this method


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 1, 2009)

Edward said:


> Wasnt this entire thread a joke to begin with?



no this is a legit method. see this


----------



## Edward (Dec 1, 2009)

I still get the feeling that this is based off of my CF method.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 1, 2009)

dannyz0r said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Stop, just stop.
> ...


----------



## Daniel Wu (Dec 1, 2009)

I <3 TICT!!!

That is all.


----------



## Forte (Dec 1, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> dannyz0r said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 31, 2010)

You might aswell just solve one side while your making the twins. Either way, this method owns CFOP.


----------



## Innocence (Jan 31, 2010)

This thread was funny at the start, although not really, but now it reeks of elitism and malicious satire. Altogether I think it's had a fulfilling life, and now it is time for it to die.

Close pl0x?


----------



## V-te (Jan 31, 2010)

Innocence said:


> This thread was funny at the start, although not really, but now it reeks of elitism and malicious satire. Altogether I think it's had a fulfilling life, and now it is time for it to die.
> 
> Close pl0x?



 A christian cuber asking for death????


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 31, 2010)

Yeah I'm happy for it to die, I just seen it and was curious what it was.
sorry, I didn't realise bumping threads was shamed upon. Let this be the last post in this thread.


----------



## V-te (Jan 31, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> Yeah I'm happy for it to die, I just seen it and was curious what it was.
> sorry, I didn't realise bumping threads was shamed upon. Let this be the last post in this thread.



Bumping is not frowned upon as long as the thread that is being bumped is good and the bump is a good bump. 

I concur.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 1, 2010)

I think I saw a bit of a TICT/Fridrich hybrid in his wr average.


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Feb 1, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> I think I saw a bit of a TICT/Fridrich hybrid in his wr average.



lol


----------



## Innocence (Feb 1, 2010)

Seriously, I believe even Faz would want this thread closed. If anyone does not wish it closed, raise your hand.

I mean seriously, this is like way too old to even be worth posting in.

And Zane, maybe you're reading between the lines when there's nothing there. Basically I had no idea who bumped it, and didn't care whether it was alive or not. The main thing is this is a lame joke thread. Not a chat room.

Murder only counts when it's a human, anyway. Or at least alive.


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Feb 18, 2010)

TICT is very similar to *my* *METHOD*

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4487

There are some slight nuances though. I came up with this when I was a n00b. I still am haha


----------

